# Problema con vumetro, lm3915



## drumsgd (Sep 16, 2009)

Hola,
hice un vumetro con el lm3915 de 10 leds.
El problema es que prenden los leds como un audioritmico no como un vumetro, lo tengo conectado al amplificador de los parlantes de pc. 
 Aca les dejo el esquema 
Ver el archivo adjunto 20584

que tengo que hacer para que prendan correctamente?

alguna ayuda...

Gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 17, 2009)

Parece que has programado el chip en el modo equivocado. Prueba poner el pin 9 a Vcc ó a 0V. Salu2.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 17, 2009)

esta en Vcc que es lo correcto creo, debe ir unido al pin 3 del integrado.

puedes probar cambiandolo a Vss o gnd.

igualmente a veces debes regular bien la señal de entrada, sino falla.

ademas al parecer estas cortocircuitando los canales de una cosa y de otra, y eso puede quemar algo.

no es asi como se unen canales de distintas señales.

se utilizan resistores limitadores que a la vez mejoran la impdancia resultante.


----------



## gonchilb5 (Oct 6, 2009)

hola a todos, recien construi un vumetro con el LM3915 y tengo el problema que cuando recien se estan prendiendo los leds verdes hay algunos amarillos que se prenden poquito.Como hago para solucionar esto y que no se prendan un poco los amarillos cuando recien van en los primeros leds verdes????  Estaba probando con poner capacitores electroliticos en paralelo con los leds y veia que se solucionaba se puede solucionar con esto?? que me sugieren??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2009)

No pongas capacitores en paralelo con los leds por que no te van a encender a la velocidad correcta...o no se van a encender en absoluto.
Si se te encienden LEDs que no deberían, es probable que tengas al mal conectado o que el diseño que estas usando no sea el adecuado, por que no deben prender si no les toca.
Posteá el circuito que estas usando para ver de que se trata.


----------



## gonchilb5 (Oct 7, 2009)

ok aca abajo pongo el esquema que utilize.Lo alimente con un transformador de 9v y la entrada de audio la conecte ala salida de un amplificador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2009)

No es el mejor esquema pero debería andar.
Probá de poner un capacitor entre el cursor del potenciómetro de 10K y masa: probá con un valor de 470nF o por ahí cerca (330nF o 220nF o 1uF estan bien). Ponelo en un solo canal, conectá las dos entradas juntas para excitar los vumetros con la misma señal y fijate que pasa antes de empezar a cambiar cosas.


----------



## gonchilb5 (Oct 7, 2009)

mmm no noto diferencia....el cursor del potenciometro era el pin del medio verdad?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2009)

Si, el pin del medio.
De cuanto le pusiste el cap.?
Podés poner un foto del montaje?


----------



## gonchilb5 (Oct 7, 2009)

Probe con uno de 100uf y con uno de 1uf y lo que hace es que los leds se prendan menos como si aumentara la resistencia del poenciometro....:-?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2009)

Si, con 100uF seguro que pasa eso. Pero que sucede con los leds amarillos?
Lo tenes en un PCB o un protoboard?


----------



## gonchilb5 (Oct 7, 2009)

Arriba te deje los adjuntos... los tengo en una plaqueta...ah y los amarillos siguen prendiendo pero con el capacitor peor es :S


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2009)

Fijate el datasheet. Tenés que poner un capacitor de filtrado de la alimentación entre Vcc y masa, bien cerca del chip, por que tal vez se mete alguna oscilación, pero fijate en el datasheet por que va en un lugar preciso...


----------



## gonchilb5 (Oct 7, 2009)

si dice un capacitor de 2.2uf de tantalio o uno de 10uf electrolitico...cuales son los de tantalio? son parecidos a los de ceramica?? ah y decis que le ponga unos diodos zener en la entrada del audio?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 8, 2009)

gonchilb5 dijo:
			
		

> si dice un capacitor de 2.2uf de tantalio o uno de 10uf electrolitico...cuales son los de tantalio? son parecidos a los de ceramica?? ah y decis que le ponga unos diodos zener en la entrada del audio?



No le des bola a los de tantalio. Usá un electrolítico común de 10uF, uno para cada chip.

Yo no he dicho nada de diodos zenner en la entrada de audio...!  
La entrada dejala como está, aunque yo pondría una resistencia de 10k entre el cursor del pote y la pata 5 de cada chip....es un tema de prevención y puede funcionar sin ella, pero despues te puede ayudar si hay que filtrar un poco la señal de entrada.


----------



## gonchilb5 (Oct 10, 2009)

che mil gracias ya lo solucioné era solo ponerle el capacitor de filtrado.....


----------



## chelo579 (Feb 15, 2010)

hola amigos del foro, tengo un problema con 2 lm3915 el cual quise conectar con la entrada de mi amplificador. el problema es que tengo una fuente que es partida +12 0 -12 bien filtrada para el preamplificador delm mismo. en la fuente tengo conectada el pre + 2ventiladores de 12v conecados en serie. pero cuando quiero hacer lo mismo con el vumetro que con los ventiladores el polo negativo de la fuente no manda voltage, es como si cortara el cable, tampoco anda uno de los venitladores (el del lado negativo) y el preamplificador distorsiona. no tengo mucha idea sobre electronica asique si alguien es paciente, x favor que me lo explique bien. 
aca dejo el circuito del vumetro que enconctre en T!  a los potenciometros se los saque ya que los tenia conectado a la entrada de audio y no necesitaba resistencia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 15, 2010)

si pones 2 ventiladores en serie entre +vcc y -vcc y los conectas mal no van a funcionar porque son coolers y tienen polaridad...

te conviene poner todos los ventiladores y el vumetro entre +vcc y gnd...
asi deben funciona muy bien...

solo que exiges más la rama positiva.

si queres onectar cada ventilador en una rama distinta, te conviene poner uno entre +vcc y gnd, y el otro entre gnd y -vcc...eso es mejor que ponerlos en serie!!!


----------



## chelo579 (Feb 15, 2010)

gracias x responder dj draco! 
eso es lo que hice, puse uno de los ventiladores entre +vcc y gnd y otro entre -vcc y gnd, pero cuando quiero hacer lo mismo con los vumetros el que esta entre gnd y -vcc como que no deja pasar la corriente y se me corta el ventilador de -vcc ygnd, tambien el pre. 

 prove a conectar los vumetros con un transformador universal a 12vcc en paralelo los vumetros y ahi andan bien, no se que podra ser.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2010)

chelo579 dijo:


> ...... pero cuando quiero hacer lo mismo con los vumetros el que esta entre gnd y -vcc como que no deja pasar la corriente y se me corta el ventilador de -vcc ygnd, tambien el pre........


Será que te estas mandando un *"Buen"* cortocircuito entre -VCC y GND a través de el punto de masa del vúmetro y la fuente.
No te olvides que el vúmetro toma señal entre el "Vivo" y GND, si esa GND del vúmetro la conectas a -VCC haces el "Cortocircuito"

*Solución:*
Los 2 ventiladores en paralelo conectados entre la alimentación negativa y GND y los 2 vúmetros conectados a la alimentación positiva y GND (común con la fuente)


----------



## chelo579 (Feb 16, 2010)

Gracias a todos chicos! conecte los dos vumetros entre +vcc y gnd y andan! no sabia que funcionaban asi! estoy muy contento xq x fin termine de una vez por todas el amplificador + pre+ 2vumetros que vengo construyendo hace medio año! me puse las pilas en las vacaciones y lo logre, no es facil entender cuando se tiene 15 años jeje, gracias x las respuestas chicos!

es un gran foro!


----------



## lubob (Mar 11, 2010)

hola amigos les cuento mi problema con vumetro estereo con lm3915n lo realice de acuerdo al diagrama adjunto ,el problema es que todos los leds encienden menos los dos ultimos de cada lado (rojos) cual sera el problema,ya cheque las conexiones y parece que estan bien espero su ayuda gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola.

No hay imagen.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lubob (Mar 11, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No hay imagen.
> 
> ...



disculpa amigo soy nuevo en el foro no puedo subir la imagen pero es la misma del amigo chelo579 ojala y me ayudes gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola.

Tienes que calibralo con el potenciómetro.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lubob (Mar 11, 2010)

lubob dijo:


> hola amigos les cuento mi problema con vumetro estereo con lm3915n lo realice de acuerdo al diagrama adjunto ,el problema es que todos los leds encienden menos los dos ultimos de cada lado (rojos) cual sera el problema,ya cheque las conexiones y parece que estan bien espero su ayuda gracias.



son los leds rojos de cada lado



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Tienes que calibralo con el potenciómetro.
> 
> ...




ya lo he calibrado al maximo y siguen sin encender,solo los amarillos tienen mas intensidad


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola.

Tal vez, necesita más señal entrada o tiene que poner un preamplificador o algo así.

Mira tú dices que es igual al que hay arriba, pero no sé como lo haz armado realmente, quizás no haz visto bien el circuito y no lo armaste bien.

Como puedes ver me falta información para poderte ayudar en algo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lubob (Mar 11, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Tal vez, necesita más señal entrada o tiene que poner un preamplificador o algo así.
> 
> ...



ya cheque todas las conexiones y estan bien ,sera por que estoy utilizando el integrado lm3915n ?,parece que los leds rojos no les llega corriente practicamente estan muertos,saludos al Peru


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola.

Mira este circuito.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lubob (Mar 13, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira este circuito.
> 
> ...



Ya solucione el problema, lo que paso es que los leds rojos fisicamente venian con la misma polaridad que los demas lo cual los conecte asi todos igual en el positivo de acuerdo a esta imagen

entonces inverti la conexion en la otra polaridad y funciono!! gracias.


----------



## andres05 (Jul 13, 2010)

amigos tengo un problema con el vumetro  lm3915, cuando subo el volumen se distorciona el sonido. el vumetro anda bien pero el sonido es horrible, esta  conectado a la salida del preamplificador
agradezco sus respuestas
saludos y gracias!!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola.

Tienes que usar un Amp. Operacional como seguidor de voltaje en la entrada del VUmeter o haz conectado mal el preap. al VUmeter.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electromozart (Jul 13, 2010)

la verdad loco no lo conozco muy bien al lm3915

...yo sabia que era un integradito que acciona una escala de leds segun la señal de entrada, nada mas

yo tengo un circuito con este pero es un "INDICADOR DE POTENCIA en watts reales RMS"
con el lm3915


lo que si, seguro : hay otros integrados que si estan hechos para vumetros como el UAA170 y el UAA180


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 26, 2010)

Buenas Compañeros Quiero una opiñon sobre este esquema.Lo arme simple y me anduvo alpelo colocandolo en la salida de la Compu.
Luego lo Hice nuevamente pero doble,no en cascada sino dos ileras de 10 leds que van una para cada lado.Lo único que comparte es la señal y alimentación.
Pero no hubo caso.No mueve quedan los 10 leds prendidos y no hace nada por mas que varíe el preset.
Antes al estar sin señal quedaban todos prendidos, en esta nueva placa siempre estan prendidos sin importar si tiene señal de audio o no.
Alguna sugerencia???


----------



## lnunez (Jul 27, 2010)

drumsgd dijo:


> Hola,
> que tengo que hacer para que prendan correctamente?
> 
> alguna ayuda...
> ...



Amigo si tu idea es que te mida la potencia que entra a la bocina, y no que tus luces anden prendiendo como locas a ritmo de la musica, te paso un circuito desarrollado por mi en livewire y corregido por dragondgol, creo que es lo que estas buscando y espero te sirve.

En la pagina 1 la lectura te la da por punto, en la pagina 2 como barra.

Saludos


----------



## Mandymiur (Ago 5, 2010)

Hola, arme el circuito para el vumetro con el ic lm3915 y el problema que tengo es que cuando conecto la salida de audio de mi parlante al circuito y este esta en modo barra, se encienden todos los leds menos el ultimo, y de acuerdo a si subo o no el volumen  y dependiendo de los tonos de la musica que se este escuchando este prende o no. En la salida del parlante(la que conecto a la entrada del integrado ) tengo una tension de 6V. Creo que el problema es que el parlante manda mucha corriente segun lo que tengo entendido , la verdad es que no comprendo como es que la señal que proviene de mi parlante hace para excitar al operacional que tiene en la entrada el integrado, pero supongo que esta hace variar una corriente de acuerdo a la frecuencia  de la señal entonces esta se transforma en una tension que mediante los resistores que estan a la entrada de cada operacional hacen que los leds se enciendan o no. En fin mi pregunta es la siguiente. como puedo hacer para que los leds permanezcan apagados, es decir que no esten encendidos hasta el penultimo apenas prendo mi parlante, creo que es un problema de sensibilidad la cual debo ajustar o reducir la señal de entrada mediante amplificadores . si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradeceria.


----------



## kynerox (Dic 10, 2010)

Arme el circuito el LM3915 tal cual lo pone en su datasheet para hacer un vumetro (imagen del circuito adjunta) y si lo dejo conectado a nada se prende el ultimo de los 10 leds, queria saber como tengo que hacer para conectarlo a la pc o a cualquier reproductor de musica como un mp4 o algo asi. Si es posible expliquenlo lo mas rustico posible por que soy nuevo en todo esto y no entiendo mucho. 
Quisiera que ande como el de este video





Saludos y entiendan mi ignorancia pero quiero aprender


----------



## kristberg (Dic 11, 2010)

http://www.free-electronic-circuits.com/circuits/audio-level-meter.html

Yo lo uso de esa forma y no me causa problemas... en realidad, si alguien tiene una opcion diferente, seria bueno que lo comentara.

Lo tengo en un proyecto de un amplificador de audifonos para un estudio de grabacion amateur, modifique las resistencias y el potenciometro lo quite, reemplazandolo, por una R.

Lo que hago es conectar la señal de entrada al Vumetro y a la vez (en paralelo) al circuito amplificador, de esta manera visualizo la señal de entrada al amplificador.

Ahora, si lo quieres hacer con un mp4, yo tuve el problema que al conectarlo despues del amplificador, la corriente se me iba a los audifonos, bajando por completo el rendimineto del vumetro; por eso la decision de la forma anterior. porque supongo que tu quieres visualizar y escuchar a la vez o me equivoco??


----------



## kynerox (Dic 11, 2010)

claro claro lo que yo quiero es poder conectarlo al mp4 o a la pc, visualizarlo y escucharlo a la vez como dijiste. Vos decis que se necesita si o si un ampli o un pre ampli antes de que valla al LM3915 ??


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 11, 2010)

Necesitas una pre amplificacion.. podes hacerlo con un transistor o con un integradito...

Arma este que anda perfecto, yo lo arme y tiene demasiada sensibilidad

http://pira.cz/enbar.htm


----------



## kynerox (Dic 15, 2010)

> Necesitas una pre amplificacion.. podes hacerlo con un transistor o con un integradito...
> 
> Arma este que anda perfecto, yo lo arme y tiene demasiada sensibilidad
> 
> http://pira.cz/enbar.htm



Gracias GustyArte, me andubo perfecto, para todo aquel que lo quiera hacer es totalmente recomendado, de 10.


----------



## frangigo (May 17, 2011)

hola, soy nuevo en todo esto y queria armar el circuito del que hablais pero tengo una duda, le podre conectar un transformador de 12v y 1A o me quemara todo el circuito??


----------



## Andresgne (Ago 22, 2011)

Buenas gente! hice un vumetro con el integrado lm3915 el cual anda bien,  hasta que lo conecte en un auto con potencias, el cual no funcionó y  además mete mucho ruido en la señal y se escucha un chillido nomás,  habrá alguna manera de hacerlo andar o alguna otra manera de hacer un  vumetro para potencias??

gracias!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 22, 2011)

Andresgne dijo:
			
		

> Buenas gente! hice un vumetro con el integrado lm3915 el cual anda bien,  hasta que lo conecte en un auto con potencias, el cual no funcionó y  además mete mucho ruido en la señal y se escucha un chillido nomás,  habrá alguna manera de hacerlo andar o alguna otra manera de hacer un  vumetro para potencias??
> 
> gracias!


Hola Amigo, seria muy bueno que subas un esquematico, segun, has hecho las conexiones, pues de ahi sabremos opinar al respecto!!


----------



## Andresgne (Ago 22, 2011)

gracias por responder

hice este diagrama con ayuda del datasheet


----------



## espon (Feb 12, 2012)

hola gente del foro miren armo este nuevo tema porque en el del ampli 7377 quedo colgado, la cosa es así yo arme el vumetro que proporciono mariano , no le cambie nada lo arme tal cual pero el problema es que cuando lo conecto a la salida del amplificador no se encienden las luces si cuando subís todo al mango , otra cosa que note que con el mp3 con volumen full se logran encender al menos 5 luces. acá les dejo algunas imágenes para que quede un poco mas completa la info

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/p1070310c.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/80/p1070311rq.jpg/


----------



## espon (Feb 16, 2012)

nadie tiene idea???


----------



## espon (Feb 17, 2012)

Listo ya esta . Ya lo arregle muchas gracias igual .


----------



## hanton (Feb 17, 2012)

hola espon que es lo que tenia tu vumetro???  no te calienta en chip ????

yo le cambie las resistencias no recuerdo bien creo que una de 680 ohm y otra de 4.7k y dejo de c
consumir tanta corriente eso si baja la luminosidad de los led y se mantiene a una temperatura estable lo mismo en el regulador de voltaje ya no calienta


----------



## rene1992 (Abr 27, 2012)

muy buenas tardes espero que me den su aprobación para comenzar a armar este proyecto que consiste en un vumetro doble estéreo de 10 leds cada uno y dos series de leds audiorirtmicos
1) el primero con 10 leds azules en serie de 5mm de alta luminosidad
2) el segundo con 4 leds rojos en serie de 5mm de alta luminosidad

y todo el circuito estara alimentado con un trasformador de 12V
y armado dentro de la caja de una fuente de poder vieja rectangular (de una pentium 1), la tapadera sera remplazada por un pedaso de acrilico trasparente cubriendo la parte de ensima y de enfrente

y con un ventilador de 5V para que mantenga refrijerado los dos integrados LM3915 y los 2 tip 31

espero que me aprueben  el proyecto para comensar a armalo 

nota: (los 2 audioritmicos no son estéreo)
         en el esquema las entradas y salidas de audio son los números de color negro
         y las entradas y salidas de corriente de 12V son los números de color rojo


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 27, 2012)

Pero si estas seguro que funciona no entiendo porque necesitas que te lo aprueben para empezar a armarlo?

Mas bien construyelo, posteas algunas fotos y nos cuentas como te fue.

Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## rene1992 (Abr 27, 2012)

es que quiero saber si el diseño de lo circuitos del vumetro doble y el de los leds ritmicos estan bien echos para que no se me balla a quemar nada porque aqui en honduras es bien caro comprar los integrados LM3915 los 34 leds de 5mm de alta luminocidad y los tip 31


----------



## maezca (Abr 27, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Pero si estas seguro que funciona no entiendo porque necesitas que te lo aprueben para empezar a armarlo?
> 
> Mas bien construyelo, posteas algunas fotos y nos cuentas como te fue.
> 
> Bienvenido al foro.



claro. 
y no es necesario agregarle un ventilador, para nada.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 27, 2012)

rene1992 dijo:


> es que quiero saber si el diseño de lo circuitos del vumetro doble y el de los leds ritmicos estan bien echos para que no se me balla a quemar nada porque aqui en honduras es bien caro comprar los integrados LM3915 los 34 leds de 5mm de alta luminocidad y los tip 31



Ya te entendí rene, postea una imagen del diagrama esquematico del prototipo audiorritmico para saber que te haya quedado bien, es que se le acabo la bateria a mi bola de cristal para poder adivinar lo que necesitas


----------



## rene1992 (Abr 27, 2012)

aqui esta lo hice con mi celular con el PCB wizard espero que le entiendan !!! 
pero los 2 integrados LM3915 se podrian calentar demaciado con 12V ?


----------



## jmgm (Abr 28, 2012)

los integrados no se te van a calentar asi que no necesitas ventilador. El diseño que has hecho(con los lm3915)esta mal,lo alimentas por los pines 9 y 3(el LM de la izquierda bien)pero el LM de la derecha lo alimentas por el pin 1(mal). Si usas 2 lm para hacer un vumetro estereo (R y L) por que conectas los pines 5 de ambos LM a un solo canal?asi no tendras un vumetro estereo sino dos vumetros mono.Y veo que el LM de la izquierda los pines 2,4y8 van a masa(bien) pero el LM de la derecha no lo conectas. Este vumetro no te va a funcionar,mejor vuelvas a diseñar el circuito,espero haberte ayudado


----------



## rene1992 (Abr 28, 2012)

bueno muchas gracias pero mejor optare por hacer un vumetro de un solo canal para no arriesgarme  quemar los integrados que son demasiados caros


----------



## andresmore018 (Jun 4, 2012)

rene1992 dijo:


> bueno muchas gracias pero mejor optare por hacer un vumetro de un solo canal para no arriesgarme  quemar los integrados que son demasiados caros




Saludos a todos

he estado consultando y leyendo en distintos foros, y me doy cuenta que este tema es muy interesante. En 5to semestre de la U construimos un proyecto de luces audio rítmicas.

En la entrada ubicamos un micrófono electret y amplificamos la señal, luego usamos distintos filtros para tener variación en la iluminación.
Hoy en día quiero hacerlo mucho mejor, con las luces al interior de una torre acrílica, sonido estéreo y con buena potencia.

la mala noticia es que me toca empezar de cero por cuestiones de negligencia, espero que alguien más para que trabajemos juntos en él y vayamos comentando los aportes.

esto es algo parecido a lo que me gustaria que llegaramos... animo...


----------



## crimson (Jun 4, 2012)

Hola andresmore018, bienvenido al foro. Con gusto te podemos dar una mano, para empezar fijate por aquí, que hay algo, como para ver las etapas de salida, después vemos el tema de los filtros.
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/?view=snapshot#!/2012/04/secuenciador-de-4-luces.html
Saludos C


----------



## Nelson All One (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola amigo, hice ayer un vumetro con lm3915, la que esta en el post de tda7377 de mnicolau, como no conseguí para imprimir el pcb en impresora láser lo hice con un marcador, ya después de soldar todo a la primera funciono normal pero cuando lo tocas o sin tocarlo a veces se prenden los led hasta la mitad o todo y tengo que esperar o tocarlo para que se quite no se si sera el trimmer ( Preset ) era de 22k y lo compre de 20k :l de antemano gracias


----------



## jmgm (Jun 6, 2012)

no creo que sea problema del trimmer, mas bien parece cosa de alguna mala soldadura


----------



## Nelson All One (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola mi amigo, cambie el trimmer y ya no prenden solos los led espero que no prendan mas, y al cambiar dicho componente se me quemaron 3 led :S mañana voy a comprarlos a ver que pasa.

saludos.


----------



## Nelson All One (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola amigos bueno ayer resolví el problema era el trimmer gracias  por su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2012)

Nelson All One , Movido aqui.


----------



## darkao (Feb 7, 2013)

hola, etoy estudiando un ciclo superior en desarrollo de productos electronicos y estoy interesado en hacer un par de proyectos para acoplarlos a un equipo de audio 2.1 que tengo por casa.
el primero es un vumetro con dos lm3915, uno para cada canal, y diez leds para cada uno como este:
http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_x0OFJEE9Zv4/SioZJ1WYvQI/AAAAAAAAAFY/LM2V_Sxk5T4/s400/1.JPG&imgrefurl=http://carlojandro.blogspot.com/2009/06/vumetro-estereo-mood-pc.html&h=353&w=400&sz=25&tbnid=kpMHcZLmeAx-CM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=102&zoom=1&usg=__ho5gRW_2gOZj6zdclSQ0RVPjgII=&docid=Mpm8qczRWvEZEM&sa=X&ei=d6cTUeqqN8u10QWsqYFY&ved=0CDoQ9QEwAg&dur=1124

EDITO: el segundo proyecto son unas luces audioritmicas con tres canales, este:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7465469/schematic.JPG

tengo un par de dudas: v1 y v2 que atacan a las entradas de los operacionales son las entradas de un canal estereo???
los operacionales se pueden sustituir por unos lm741???
los transistores se pueden sustituir por otros npn???
las resistencias de los filtros se pueden poner como asociaciones de dos o tiene que ser una del valor indicado??
los condensadores de los filtros de cuanto voltaje son??
para un circuito de audio como estos es recomendable apantallar el circuito con un plano de masa???

gracias


----------



## JBE (Feb 7, 2013)

darkao dijo:


> hola, etoy estudiando un ciclo superior en desarrollo de productos electronicos y estoy interesado en hacer un par de proyectos para acoplarlos a un equipo de audio 2.1 que tengo por casa.
> el primero es un vumetro con dos lm3915, uno para cada canal, y diez leds para cada uno como este:
> http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_x0OFJEE9Zv4/SioZJ1WYvQI/AAAAAAAAAFY/LM2V_Sxk5T4/s400/1.JPG&imgrefurl=http://carlojandro.blogspot.com/2009/06/vumetro-estereo-mood-pc.html&h=353&w=400&sz=25&tbnid=kpMHcZLmeAx-CM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=102&zoom=1&usg=__ho5gRW_2gOZj6zdclSQ0RVPjgII=&docid=Mpm8qczRWvEZEM&sa=X&ei=d6cTUeqqN8u10QWsqYFY&ved=0CDoQ9QEwAg&dur=1124



Hasta ahí perfecto! Pero, ¿Que es lo que nesecitas saber? Porque ya tenés todo planeado, tenes el circuito, no queda nada más que armar y ¡ Listo ! 

Fijate este VU que es como el que pedís, pero tiene la PCB ya echa: 

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proyecto_vumetro_estereo.php

Y... ¿Cuál sería el 2º proyecto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2013)

Pero cual sería tu consulta ? específicamente  !


----------



## darkao (Feb 7, 2013)

JBE dijo:


> Hasta ahí perfecto! Pero, ¿Que es lo que nesecitas saber? Porque ya tenés todo planeado, tenes el circuito, no queda nada más que armar y ¡ Listo !
> 
> Fijate este VU que es como el que pedís, pero tiene la PCB ya echa:
> 
> ...



hacer el diseño en pcb no es problema ya que los puedo realizar a doble capa si es necesario

ya puse el segundo proyecto (que despiste)


----------



## JBE (Feb 7, 2013)

darkao dijo:


> EDITO: el segundo proyecto son unas luces audioritmicas con tres canales, este:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7465469/schematic.JPG
> 
> tengo un par de dudas: v1 y v2 que atacan a las entradas de los operacionales son las entradas de un canal estereo???
> ...





> v1 y v2 que atacan a las entradas de los operacionales son las entradas de un canal estereo???



No se a que te referís ya que V1 no esta en el esquema. Si te referís a V2 y V3; V2 es un canal y V3 es otro. El audirítmico mediante un solo esquema se acopla a un amplificador estereo. 



> los operacionales se pueden sustituir por unos lm741???



Por uno no. Por 3 sí. El LF374 Original en el esquema posee cuatro operacionales en su circuito interno, por consecuente un solo operacional te alcanza para todo el circuito. El LM741 posee un solo operacional es su interior, por lo que deberías usar 3 circuitos para sustituirlo. En cuanto a la diferencia entre uno y otro es un poco grande, uno proporciona 1000mV(LF) y otro 500mV(LM). No creo que afecte mucho al circuito.



> los transistores se pueden sustituir por otros npn???



Si. Fijate los reemplazos que provee esta página: 
http://alltransistors.com/es/crsear...=6&ic=0.2&tj=135&ft=300&cc=4&hfe=40&caps=TO92 



> las resistencias de los filtros se pueden poner como asociaciones de dos o tiene que ser una del valor indicado??



Creo que te referís a poner dos resistencias en serie o en paralelo para dividir o aumentar el valor. Sí, se puede.



> los condensadores de los filtros de cuanto voltaje son??



Los condensadores son de 1µF y son no polarizados por lo que el voltaje que más fácil se encuentra es 100V o 400V. Si conseguís de menos voltaje te recomiendo 50V masomenos.



> para un circuito de audio como estos es recomendable apantallar el circuito con un plano de masa???



No se a que te referís...

Espero te haya servido. 

Suerte!


----------



## darkao (Feb 8, 2013)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 8, 2013)

Seguramente,que lo de apantallar te refieres a de poner una malla tipo como de cable coaxil,a veces es recomendable esa forma de apantallar asi se reducen un poco las interferencias,especialmente cuando en la instalacion electrica domiciliaria no hay toma de tierra y a veces se escucha un sonido grave (uuuuuuummmmmm) que si no me equivico es de 50 hz,lo de las luces audioritmicas existen algunos simples monocanal que solo lleva un trafo y un simple transistor y nada mas...


----------



## JBE (Feb 8, 2013)

EXELSIOR dijo:


> Seguramente,que lo de apantallar te refieres a de poner una malla tipo como de cable coaxil,a veces es recomendable esa forma de apantallar asi se reducen un poco las interferencias,especialmente cuando en la instalacion electrica domiciliaria no hay toma de tierra y a veces se escucha un sonido grave (uuuuuuummmmmm) que si no me equivico es de 50 hz,lo de las luces audioritmicas existen algunos simples monocanal que solo lleva un trafo y un simple transistor y nada mas...



El audiorítmico al que haces referencia es uno que posee un TIP31 y unos led's (Todas las tonalidades van a parar a un solo transistor). 
El audiorítmico posteado acá separá la señal en 3 frecuencias distintas y cada una de esas frecuencias responde a un led diferente; permitiendo saber que frecuencia es la que está predominando en ese momento.



> Seguramente,que lo de apantallar te refieres a de poner una malla tipo como de cable coaxil


 Si se refiere a eso, no creo que sea necesario, ya que el audiorítmico se conecta a la salida de los parlantes, por la cual es muy dificil que entre ruido y pueda afectar al equipo en si. Si lo quieres hacer por las dudas, mejor. 
El cable con malla solo sirve para conectar la salida del amplificador con la entrada del audiorítmico. *No* sirve ni para la fuente, ni para los led's.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 8, 2013)

Pero tambien se podria poner un filtro diferente para cada tipo de leds...
Yo una vez en un amplificador de 5 watts estero osea 10 en total habia puesto una serie de distintos leds,azules para los graves ya que los azules necesitan mas energia y los graves se lo brindan,amarillos con inductancia y rojos con pote para regular ya que los rojos son mas sensibles,aunque los leds rojos de 5 volts son mas resistentes...
Yo en mi caso use leds de 3 volts...
Lo del vumetro a mi me cuesta un poco el tema ya que yo lo hago simple sin semiconductores exepto diodos y el resto resistenscias condensadores etc lo pasivo,pero cuando la cosa habla de transistores y CI se me vuelan los pajaros y termino rompiendo algo jeje no soy muy paciente pero si perseverante...


----------



## darkao (Feb 23, 2013)

ola de nuevo, ya tengo hecho el vumetro y funciona perfectamente, pero no consigo que me funcionen los leds por frecuencias solo se iluminan los leds que corresponden a los graves y da igual si están conectados a la música o no lo están. del esquema original le he sustituido los lf347 por lm341, los transistores por bc548c, y las resistencias las he puesto de un valor aproximado. 
alguien me puede ayudar o pasar otro esquema de filtro por frecuencias???

gracias


----------



## JBE (Feb 23, 2013)

darkao dijo:


> ola de nuevo, ya tengo hecho el vumetro y funciona perfectamente, pero no consigo que me funcionen los leds por frecuencias solo se iluminan los leds que corresponden a los graves y da igual si están conectados a la música o no lo están. del esquema original le he sustituido *los lf347 por lm341*, los transistores por bc548c, y las resistencias las he puesto de un valor aproximado.
> alguien me puede ayudar o pasar otro esquema de filtro por frecuencias???
> 
> gracias




¿? Los LF Son amplificadores operacionales. Los LM son reguladores positivos. No creo que sean compatibles. Vas a tener que buscar un amplificador operacional.

Los BC549 deberian estar bien.

Las resistencias filtran las frecuencias que van a dejar pasar. Mientras el valor sea cercano al propuesto en el circuito, no vas a tener problema.

Proba cambiar los LM que pusiste por un Amplificador Operacional.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2013)

JBE dijo:


> ¿? Los LF Son amplificadores operacionales. Los LM son reguladores positivos. No creo que sean compatibles. Vas a tener que buscar un amplificador operacional. . .



No necesariamente, por ejemplo *LM741*


----------



## JBE (Feb 23, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No necesariamente, por ejemplo *LM741*



Mi referecia iba a que el compañero nombró los LM317, entonces para resumir puse los LM (Culpa de la fiaca mañanera )



darkao dijo:


> ... los lf347 por lm341, los transistores por bc548c, y las resistencias las he puesto de un valor aproximado...
> gracias



No te habrás confundido de tipeo y pusiste LM*3*41 por LM*7*41?

Porque previamente nombramos si podías remplazar los LF347/301 por LM741 

Saludos!


----------



## darkao (Feb 23, 2013)

JBE dijo:


> Mi referecia iba a que el compañero nombró los LM317, entonces para resumir puse los LM (Culpa de la fiaca mañanera )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uppps, que despieste, perdon. queria decir lm*7*41
perdon


----------

